# KOMO Router 1252 SPINDLE 102 OUT OF POSITION



## tsageek (Jan 23, 2013)

I keep getting this error and It will not let me do anything other than move the 3 axis manually. I cannot turn on the spindle or insert any G code calls. I also had a "1066 tool changer 2 needs homed" error and every time we hit the E Stop, then released it, the spindle head would "slam" up against the head assembly. I contacted KOMO and they helped me solve 2 of the 3 problems we had. I called back and they suggested I replace the pneumatic cylinder.


Anyone out there know how to fix this? 
I am thinking of resetting the parameters. Is there any reason I should not do this? We just paid a machine company to home the machine. No sooner then they got the machine homed this error popped up. I am at my wits end and my boss is breathing down my neck to get this router up and running ASAP.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Matt.

I hope some one can solve your problem.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

I operated a 14 tool commercial CNC in Australia for a number of years. This machine was based around an American sourced Linix based control system. The first thing I was told about operating the the machine was NEVER to hit the E stop, but to pause the machine with the keyboard spacebar, which brings the machine to a controlled halt within 1/4 second, retains the place in the program to continue the job, and above all, keeps all servo position information.

On this family of controllers, E stop, literally cuts power to the servo systems and spindle and the machine coasts to a stop. It then needs to be powered down, restarted and rehomed, but normally it stops with the cutter in the job, requiring z axis jogging to clear the bit. Typical restart times after an E stop are in the order of 10-15 minutes, including discarding the sheet being processed, rehoming and resensing tools, reloading sheet etc. Resume after a pause is an instantaneous issue.

Don't know if this is relevant to your machine, but the problem reported seems similar to the behavior of our system. We always shut down the machine in a controlled sequence at the end of the day and restarted in a controled sequence including homing and tool sensing at the start of a new day. We had a couple of instances of servo runaway due to failures, causing problems similar to yours. Do you have access to an operator with some years experience with the machine/model?


----------



## tsageek (Jan 23, 2013)

malb said:


> Do you have access to an operator with some years experience with the machine/model?


no we do not and when we called the manufacture of the machine they suggested we replace the pneumatic cylinder. When we bought this machine it came out as a running production machine. I has sat for about a year and after replacing the batteries, rehoming we are still getting the 1"252 spindle 102 is out of position" error. KOMO Tech support had me adjust the cushion on the cylinder but nothing worked so far.


----------



## CabinetGuy1969 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Update?*

Hey Matt.
I just had the same alarm come up on our machine. Did you get your issue worked out and what did it end up being?

Thanks for your help. You've been where I am now so you feel my pain.


----------



## tsageek (Jan 23, 2013)

CabinetGuy,

A local company came out and "adjusted" the spindle cushions and ended up mis-aligning the spindle after a routine maintenance. We had a CNC company come out and look at the machine and they determined the problem was in the ladder logic. They rewrote the ladder and changed the coordinate system of the machine itself. They got the router up and running, however, we had to hand program everything in! Every time we went post from Catia the machine would over-travel x or y every time do to the new parameters they had entered and the post could not compensate for the new coordinates. Earlier this year after several calls to KOMO (Thanks Dean) we finally found a local maintenance technician worth his weight. He did a reinstall of all the original parameters that we got with the machine and in less than 2 day he had the spindle position corrected, the machine reference fixed, and everything like it should be. 

Sadly we have no use for this router and are selling it. We just don't have the need we once did for it. It does not get used at all now. 

Personally I would call Komo and get it taken care of ASAP. Dean in tech support was a massive help, a bit rough to deal with but I think he may be the only one there doing tech support this this machine.

I hope you get the issue worked out!


----------

